# Buddy List



## Starman (Dec 11, 2004)

Maybe I'm just dumb, but I have no clue what putting someone on my Buddy List does. I know what the Ignore List does, but the Buddy List has be baffled. Someone want to enlighten a clueless berk?  

Starman


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 11, 2004)

Not much. You can look at the buddy list and see if they're online or not, and that's about the extent of it.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 11, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Not much. You can look at the buddy list and see if they're online or not, and that's about the extent of it.



 Yep. I think it's also easier to send people on your Buddy list PMs but that might have been on another board with this software...


----------



## Starman (Dec 11, 2004)

Wow, that's exciting. Thanks for the replies. 

Starman


----------



## Cheiromancer (Dec 12, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Not much. You can look at the buddy list and see if they're online or not, and that's about the extent of it.




How do you check if they are online?


----------



## Starman (Dec 12, 2004)

Go to the Quick Links tab toward the top of the page and click on Open Buddy List. 

Starman


----------



## Cheiromancer (Dec 13, 2004)

Starman said:
			
		

> Go to the Quick Links tab toward the top of the page and click on Open Buddy List.
> 
> Starman




Thanks!

I just put all the moderators and administrators on my buddy list.  Now if I am cranky I'll know who is around to complain to.


----------

